# Sorting Search Results By Most-Viewed



## johnmeyer (Sep 3, 2018)

I must be missing something.

*Is there a way to sort search results so I can see the most-viewed results at the top of the results?*

I am looking for two threads on baked beans, both of which have a huge number of views. However, since "beans" is a common word, I get a lot of results, but only seem to be able to sort on the last posting date or on the nebulously-defined "relevance" parameter.

All forums I've ever seen have this, so I assume it must be in this forum as well and I'm just missing it.

BTW, thanks for finally putting the "Preview" button on the main page. This too is how it is handled on all other sites, and I asked for this just after the forum change ten months ago. Glad to see that has finally been changed.

[edit]Actually, the search is even more broken than I thought. Here is one of the threads I was looking for:

Gary's Smoked Baked Beans

If I use the site search function and type "beans" as the sole search term, and then ask the search to only look at titles, I get five pages of results, but this widely-read thread does not show up at all !!!

Also, I see no place where it gives me an indication of how many views and how many replies each thread has. Once again, every other forum I have ever visited makes these metrics readily available.

[Further edit.]

After getting nowhere trying to use this forum's search engine, I decided to try Google. You can restrict the search to just a single web address using the "site" parameter. Here is what I typed into Google:

beans site:smokingmeatforums.com

The very first result was the other thread I was looking for:

Dutch's "Wicked Baked Beans"

So, the thread didn't disappear. It is still there, but simply cannot be found by the search facility.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2018)

That is a good idea, I don't think the search works as well in this new format as it did in the old one, but I know they are still working the bugs out.
Al


----------

